# Disconnect Symbol



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Anyone know the significance of the the "hook" portion of the Gang Operate Disconnect (GOAB) symbol here.

Received a request to add the hook portion as markup from on our three-line from a utility review, we had been showing it without the hook for years with no comments. Just curious what it indicates.

The symbol is referenced on our drawings as a 14.4KV, 600A, Horizontal Gang Operated Air-Break Disconnect (GOAB) with pole mounted operating handle at the base.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm no expert but i have quite a bit of experience with utility 3-lines. I've never seen that symbol before. Maybe i don't have enough experience.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Me either, never seen that one before. Be a pal and go ask and then post the answer.


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> I'm no expert but i have quite a bit of experience with utility 3-lines. I've never seen that symbol before. Maybe i don't have enough experience.


I don't know why, but I found this comment very amusing. Textbook example of talking yourself in a circle. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Mobius87 said:


> I don't know why, but I found this comment very amusing. Textbook example of talking yourself in a circle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I prefaced my statement with "I'm no expert" What more do you want?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Is the engineer a fisherman by chance ??


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I think every medium or high voltage hit switch I've built (maybe a dozen) has had a hook-like thing that sort of seals it closed. 

Upon closing, after the contacts are made, the moveable contact sort of rolls into a latched position by a hook that goes into a slot in the stationary contact. 

I realize that's a lousy description but it's possible that the hook on the drawing means that the switch is the hook type rather than just a straight contact type.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

My first thought was that it indicates the switch has arc horns. Perhaps to indicate load break vs non load break?


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Could it indicate arcing horns?


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

NJWVUGrad said:


> Anyone know the significance of the the "hook" portion of the Gang Operate Disconnect (GOAB) symbol here.
> 
> Received a request to add the hook portion as markup from on our three-line from a utility review, we had been showing it without the hook for years with no comments. Just curious what it indicates.
> 
> The symbol is referenced on our drawings as a 14.4KV, 600A, Horizontal Gang Operated Air-Break Disconnect (GOAB) with pole mounted operating handle at the base.





NJWVUGrad said:


> Anyone know the significance of the the "hook" portion of the Gang Operate Disconnect (GOAB) symbol here.
> 
> Received a request to add the hook portion as markup from on our three-line from a utility review, we had been showing it without the hook for years with no comments. Just curious what it indicates.
> 
> The symbol is referenced on our drawings as a 14.4KV, 600A, Horizontal Gang Operated Air-Break Disconnect (GOAB) with pole mounted operating handle at the base.



I'm using a textbook w/ printed date of 1959 (Fundamentals of Electricity) as a reference, having pick up off shelf @ thrift store yrs ago. 

Inside this book (@ pg.326) details the symbol as: "Air-Break Switch, Horn Gap, Group Operated".. It also provides small "black & white" picture of switch, apparently it's a pole mounted switch.

Hope that definition helps..


----------

